# 4x4x4 - April 3 - 9, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!

1. D' R b2 R' f2 U2 b2 d' u2 F R b2 f' D2 b L l' u2 d R' b u2 f' b2 L b r b F U' d l2 f' u d' F2 d2 r B2 l
2. u' F L' D f' u r U2 L' r b l2 B u2 F R2 U' r2 u' D' B' u l2 f' l2 f2 B r2 u2 r b2 D b L2 u' F' R d' L d'
3. R L2 U' R' B2 b R D2 r' b2 L D F2 b L2 B2 b2 U d2 B D2 L' F2 R2 U2 l2 U r F2 B' r' R2 f' l' R d' r2 u B2 U
4. f R2 D' F' r' l2 f' L' F2 R2 f B2 D d2 L f u2 r2 l2 D d r' u2 d' b R f' R b F2 l2 r' F' d B2 R r' B2 L2 R
5. L2 r' D d B F D' L R2 f b d' F B l2 u' L F2 B2 l2 D L' d r2 d' l D' F f U2 L r F' r' u' l R2 f' R2 b2


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 1:06.15
Times: (1:20.58), (57.39), 1:07.84, 1:08.36, 1:02.27


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 6, 2006)

Name: Jon Morris
Average: 88.24
Times: 90.53, (74.72), 92.83, 81.35, (99.51)

This is what happens when I cannot concentrate


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 8, 2006)

Average: 1:04.72
Times: 1:07.36 O, 57.93 P, (57.84), 1:08.87 O+P, (1:10.84) P

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. (I had no OLL on the first solve and no PLL on the second solve.) 

Michael Fung


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 8, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 1:50.01
Times: 1:55.94, (2:16.06), 1:51.93, (1:41.43), 1:42.16

I swear to god these competitions bring out the worst in me...When I am solving in front of ppl I am sooooooooooooooo much faster...Solve 4 wasn't too too bad...Solve 4 was really good, cept I screwed up the centers hard...I'll take the average...


----------



## chrisbcubing (Apr 9, 2006)

name:christopher brownlee
times: 2:25.53,(2:08.87), 2:29.61, (2:31.51), 2:10.43
average: 2:21.85

i don't know what is wrong with me today i am soo much better than that


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 9, 2006)

name: Guillaume Meunier
Times : (2:51.97), 2:34.22, 2:49.05, (1:56.14), 1:59.03
Average : 2:27.43

New metod, new times...I will work more!!

Guillaume


----------



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!

*
1. Michael Fung..........64.72
2. Frank Morris..........66.15
3. Jon Morris............88.24
*
4. Craig Bouchard........110.01
5. Christopher Brownlee..141.85
6. Guillaume Meunier.....147.43


----------

